# tambour box



## rtodasr (Jun 5, 2011)

got brave and tried my first roll top... this box is made from redheart and cedar. when you pull the drawer open the top rolls back. hope y'all like it. (i do!!!)


----------



## alphageek (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats beautiful!!!!


----------



## fernhills (Jun 5, 2011)

That is nice..


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great - love the finish!


----------



## RandyMarsh (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice work.  I am jelous.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice work. I love the idea, been wanting to make my granddaughter a jewelry box and just haven't found plans for one I like.  This one is beautiful and unique.  I like it.


----------



## islandturner (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Rick, 

That's really nice. Great design and workmanship....! 

It's hard to get a sense of scale -- how wide/tall is it? 

Thx
Steve


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

"Gorgeous" right out of the LOML's mouth. Is this your own design? It is a very attractive piece of work. It really has the WOW factor with the colors that it has.


----------



## ossaguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow,that's really beautiful!


Steve


----------



## Akula (Jun 7, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> Very nice work. I love the idea, been wanting to make my granddaughter a jewelry box and just haven't found plans for one I like.  This one is beautiful and unique.  I like it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEla47R_m9k&feature=related

That is a very nice one.


----------



## cnccutter (Jun 7, 2011)

Rick the is just jaw dropping great... really is unique idea.

Erik


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link, it was very detailed and interesting.  I really like the box that you made.  The contrasting colors accentuate the piece.  Nicely done.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's more detailed info on it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46676


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 7, 2011)

Rick,

Nice Box! I love the choice of woods! Very classy looking.

I may have to give one a try.

Thanks for the inspiration.

Fred


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 8, 2011)

I love it. WOW !!!


----------

